# Artwork anyone?



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

I can do digital work and traditional work. [pencil, markers, paint etc]

I'll attempt any size, traditionally.

I also do Forum Avatars and Signature bars!

I work best with animal related topics. I've done pet portraits before, but I'm not too great with super realistic work. I have my own style that I work in.

Quotes will be given with interest. C:

I accept cash locally or Paypal.


----------

